
Nintendo Switch Lite Already Hacked - Lagogarda
http://alugy.com/news/nintendo-switch-lite-already-hacked/
======
RandomGuyDTB
The endgame for all this is where we can easily run a payload from the SD card
and then launch into an untethered homebrew channel or menu. The jig solution
for the Switch was a start but it's impractical at best.

